

4 Things I Hate about the Internet - goodmike
http://www.michaelharrison.ws/weblog/?p=37

======
mika
I was expecting one of the four things to be myspace

~~~
palish
Why do you hate it? It would be better to monetize it somehow.

------
goodmike
MySpace? What's that?

;-)

